# Looking for Quiksilver bedding



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi All,

Need you help here! We're putting up a brand new room for my son in the basement and he fell in love with a Quiksilver bedding set. Only problem is we can't find it anywhere, either in store or online.

I looked on many websites (amazon.com, overstock.com, macys.com, bedbathandbeyond.com, linenchest.com. ebay.ca ,.com .co.uk, etc.). Google didn't give anything useful.

It is a discontinued model, that was originally sold at Bed Bath And Beyond (for sure, probably elsewhere too...)

I'm in Canada but don't mind having it shipped internationally (depending on cost, obviously). So wherever in the world you are, you can help!

If you guys know of any place that could have it please let me know!

Model name is Quiksilver Henchman. We need it in Full or Double.









Thanks!


----------



## ankkassa (Sep 25, 2012)

Quiksilver Bedding, Disruptor Duvet Cover Sets - Bedding Collections - Bed & Bath - Macy's

Quiksilver Pulse 9-piece Full-size Bed in a Bag with Sheet Set | Overstock.com

A lot more of them u just gotta look harder.


----------

